# Struggling Highschool Student Needs Help



## TKO (Feb 21, 2009)

So I am a junior in HS in Chicago (currently in the gruesome IB program). Like everyone here, I want to be a filmmaker (not exactly sure what aspect of the film world). But I have no experience whatsoever with video production and I have never made a video for creative purposes. I just really enjoy watching and analyzing movies. 

So my big question is: Should I apply to a decent film school for my undergrad and then with all the experience I gain, apply to the prestigious films schools (USC, UCLA, NYU,..etc)?

Plus, which schools don't require a portforlio? (so i can apply next year)

and yes I know that the school names don't really matter, but it all depends on how one makes out of their experience.

I would really appreciate any form of help. Thanks!


----------



## cam22 (Mar 11, 2009)

I applied to all the top schools when I was going through the same process four years ago.  I didn't really know too much about the places except that they were the "brand name" film schools.  I got into a few but after research and visits I decided on Florida State's film school.  I know im biased because I go here, but it is great, man.  There are only 30 people in your year if you can get in so you have a personal relationship with every professor (which include some of the coolest people you will ever meet.  IMDB Rexford Metz A.S.C, and Victor Nunez to name a few).  Film school is going to be what you make of it, no matter where you go.  You could get into the greatest film school and not do ****, or you could work your ass off at a community college and be great.  I love fsu right now because they are industry based and so when I graduate I will know the business as well as the creative side of filmmaking which is more important than I can tell you.  I've heard too many stories of people coming out of NYU to make their thesis and they have no idea what paperwork goes into producing a film...not to bash NYU, they have a great program as well.  Wherever you go, just know that its up to you to make an impression and after that people wont see what school you went to, just the work you can make.  I know you said that you are already aware of that, but from the view of someone going through a great film school I can tell you that there are people making the best of it and people acting like its still high school and are just scraping by.
Good luck,
-Chris


----------

